# Are the following things allowed to be carried in flight?



## ajayritik (Jul 21, 2008)

I know a person who is travelling to US. I asked him to take the following things along with him so that he can give it to my friend. But he is scared to carry these things. They are 
1. Pickles
2. CD's and DVD's containing some video clips(Not pirated movies)
3. Spices.

I also read in an article in the net about some airport officials not allowing to carry pickles.  Those who frequently travel outside of India esp US please give me some info.


----------



## Pat (Jul 21, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> I know a person who is travelling to US. I asked him to take the following things along with him so that he can give it to my friend. But he is scared to carry these things. They are
> 1. Pickles
> 2. CD's and DVD's containing some video clips(Not pirated movies)
> 3. Spices.
> ...



I dont think there should be any issues if you put this stuff in the luggage to be checked-in. Nothing to worry at all.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 21, 2008)

Why don't you just call the airport authorities and ask ? It's been my experience that they are usually quite open and helpful.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 21, 2008)

pickles! nope ! esp andhra vali hot pickles  . seriously ,they will remove many such things.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes you can carry them. Not a problem.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> pickles! nope ! esp andhra vali hot pickles  . seriously ,they will remove many such things.


Why are they so much against pickles? what are many such things?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 21, 2008)

They wont allow pickles in ur hand baggage.Sorry. 

Pickles can be mistaken for a highly inflammable bioatomic nuclear fuel .


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 21, 2008)

The items you mentioned are allowed in checked in baggage, and not in hand baggage.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 22, 2008)

The person agreed to carry the CD's and spices but not pickes. It seems one of his relatives who went to US last week was refused to carry sweets etc. So this person has refused to carry pickes. Even the CD's thing I had to convince him a lot. 


Thanks for all your responses! 

PS: I am still unable to figure out why they do not allow us to carry pickles.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 22, 2008)

pickle is considered lethal in many phoren countries.for eg: australia,newzealand etc. poor guys  they dont understand the taste of achaar ,esp the andhra hot one !


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2008)

Possibly cos one can cause a outbreak of a killer virus strain in a foreign country by transporting it through pickles?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 22, 2008)

Any fluid or semi-fluid is not permitted in the cabin baggage, tho its fine for check-in ones. CD/DVDs are best kept in cabin in case the guys there wanna check for piracy (remote possibility, but why take chances?). Spices are absolutely fine in check-in baggages.

You can make a bomb mixing some particular solids and fluids (of corz, specific chemicals). Hence all fluids are banned on cabins.


----------



## dreamsalive (Jul 23, 2008)

ask them to taste ur pickle a bit,if they liked it they would keep for their home & won't allow u to take it further OR if they dislike it they'll allow u to carry on.....LOL!!!


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 23, 2008)

dreamsalive said:


> ask them to taste ur pickle a bit,if they liked it they would keep for their home & won't allow u to take it further OR if they dislike it they'll allow u to carry on.....LOL!!!


That was a good one! I remember one incident where my friend who is coming back from US was carrying some nice imported wine. The customs officer asked them to pay some huge amount as customs or leave the bottle there. My friend's mom took the bottle and threw it down. She knew that she couldnt carry it so I think she rather decided that nobody else should use it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 23, 2008)

^^^ Yep, Yep.. done the same... Customs didn't let an Akai stereo.. demanded huge money or the stereo.. Just smashed it in front of them!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 23, 2008)

> 1. Pickles
> 2. CD's and DVD's containing some video clips(Not pirated movies)
> 3. Spices.


Although the chances of getting caught for any of the items is near to nil. However you're not supposed to take with you any kind of food items and if you go to US or they would be removed.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 23, 2008)

Actually this is kind of strange thing, most of you think so. My friend stays in another city in US and I had asked the person who has left for US to post the things using Fedex etc to the city where my friend lives. I don't know whether this is a wise decision. I think most of you may not endorse this. By the way the person who carried the parcel to US has reached US safely and will be posting those things to my friend very soon. Maybe you all can post your comments on whether I should have sent it through this person who has to post it again locally. Was this a wise decision? I know its too late but still just wanted to know.


----------

